# Kartenspiel mit Server Client Funktionen



## Thomblin (22. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum, habe aber vor Jahren schon einiges in Java programmiert.

Ich möchte mich an ein Projekt Kartenspiel begeben, an dem zwei oder mehr Spieler miteinander spielen können. Einer sollte als Server fungieren der Rest als Client. Ich hab zwar ein paar Fragen zu Kartenspielen gefunden, aber noch nicht die richtige.

*Gibt es bereits ein Grundgerüst, das einen Kartentisch mit Funktionen zum ablegen von Karten und zusätzlich die Steuerung der Server Client Kommunikation beinhaltet? Dann müsste man nicht alles umständlich neu programmieren was es schon gibt und könnte sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren.*

Quellcode, Tutorials, Hilfe Seiten, Java Klassen alles ist erwünscht, ich bastel mir es dann zur Not zurecht

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MPW (22. Feb 2006)

Es gibt so weit ich weiss eine API fuer diese Karten, musst mal hier im Forum suchen, hatten wir schonmal irgendwann...


----------



## Thomblin (23. Feb 2006)

Weisst du vielleicht einen Namen oder so? Ich finde leider hier im Forum nichts dazu (hab mal nach API, Karten, Spiel, Kartenspiel in bel. kombinationen ) gesucht


----------



## lordlormi (5. Mrz 2006)

Hi Thomblin,

schau mal unter www.lordsoft.de nach dem Spiel "CardGames".
Habe ich gerade erst geuploadet.
Ist ein OpenSource Spiel mit Plugin-Fähigkeit, d.h. du kannst deine Spielvariante relativ schnell implementieren.
Leider ist diese Version nur eine Ein-Spieler Variante und sieht noch keine Multiplayer-Spiele vor.

Nichts desto trotz kannst du dir das ja mal anschauen.
Bei Fragen zum Code erreichst du mich jederzeit im Forum bei Lordsoft.de

MFG


----------

